# готово-выборные Унисон 3 или Рубин 7



## vitttalik (2 Апр 2013)

Уважаемые форумчане расскажите стоит ли менять унисон 3 на Рубин 7? насколько я понял инструменты готово-выборные идентичные (те же куски, единственное отличие, так это 61 клавиша против 64 ) кто работал с этими инструментами прошу ваших разъяснений


----------

